# algae help causes and remedies



## liamhuckle (22 Apr 2013)

Hi all ill give you tank infor first

240l fluval rome
Fluval 305 filter
1600lph powerhead and 600 plh powerhead
Pressurised co2 so the drop checker is yellow
1.5wpg t8 lights on for 6 hours co2 on 2 hours before lights
Dosing ei mothod of kno3 4 tads i think one teaspoon kh2po4 3 dashes 3/8thd of teaspoon then next day tnc trace 3 dashes

50% water change weekly

The tank is next.to a window but does now get direct sunlight

I am suffering from bba and green spot algae i dont know if this is a flow issue as i cant up the co2 due to the fish
Kinetic imgur Upload


Kinetic imgur Upload

Kinetic imgur Upload

Ive read possibly remove plants and.blacking them out may get.rid but i would try to figure the cause firat if possible

Thanks in advanced


----------



## liamhuckle (22 Apr 2013)




----------



## liamhuckle (22 Apr 2013)




----------



## geoffbark (22 May 2013)

Just looking at your pics i can see that you are using a pollen glass co2 diffuser, it is located too high in the tank, get it down to the substrate and even better position it under that wave maker. Dont worry too much about the colour of your drop checker they are very crude. Look at fish health. If the fish are finding it hard to breath and you want to add more co2 then add more o2 first.


----------

